# Japanisch?



## uchuu111121 (4. Mai 2005)

Ich nutze BlueJ und moechte japanische Zeichen benutzen. Was muss ich tun damit diese in einem Applet angezeigt werden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mal für mathematische Formeln ein paar griechische Buchstaben und Zeichen benötigt. Die habe ich mit Hilfe von Unicode-Zeichen hinbekommen.
Da gehst Du am besten mal auf http://www.unicode.org/ und besorgst Dir dort die Unicode-Zeichen für japanische Schriftzeichen. Ich glaube, sowas gibts dort. Und diese Codes benutzt Du dann für die japanischen Schriftzeichen.
Vielleicht funktionierts ja.


----------



## uchuu111121 (21. Mai 2005)

Auf die angegebene Seite   www.unicode.org   kann ich leider nicht zugreifen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen japanisches Kanji in ein Applet schreiben kann.  
Ich habe lange gesucht, aber vergebens.


----------



## Beni (21. Mai 2005)

Die Seite existiert definitiv, ich kann darauf zugreiffen... Vielleicht sitzt du hinter einem komischen Router, oder benutzt einen seltsamen Browser?


----------



## uchuu111121 (21. Mai 2005)

Ich nutze Mozilla. 
Vielleicht ist das Problem auch, dass ich in Japan bin.


----------

